# Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB the stack.

Few very reported sales last week, too few to offer a comparison with
this week. Utility grinding hay and alfalfa pellets steady. Demand
moderate to good, best demand on hay that was put up without any rain
on it which has been difficult to do this year. Hay growers busy trying
to get their second cutting of alfalfa baled this week. Drying and curing
conditions nearly ideal this week however the strong winds have made raking
difficult which has slowed down the baling process. Rain predicted for the
weekend again after a full week of dry days.

Alfalfa: Premium Large Squares 140.00-150.00. Good Large Squares
125.00-135.00. Utility to Fair Large Squares 75.00. Utility Large Squares
and Rounds 55.00-65.00. Sun-cured Alfalfa pellets: 17 percent 150.00,
15 percent 130.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Good Large Rounds 90.00. Fair Large Rounds 75.00.
Load of Oat Hay Large Rounds 65.00.

Grass: Good to Premium Large Rounds 90.00.

Straw: No reported sales.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

I find it interesting that small squares are not mentioned in the report. Why is that?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

saltwater said:


> I find it interesting that small squares are not mentioned in the report. Why is that?


Very few sm sq bales made in this area.Mostly Lg Rds.


----------

